
Oil Companies Wonder If It’s Worth Looking for Oil Anymore - 0DHm2CxO7Lb3
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-16/oil-companies-wonder-if-it-s-worth-looking-for-oil-anymore
======
badinsie
no need to look for Oil anymore when the terrorists running the US will send
their military to steal it for you -
[https://old.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/i7iokj/donald_tru...](https://old.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/i7iokj/donald_trump_admitting_to_war_crimes_live_on/)

------
toomuchtodo
Also, on August 4th, BP said they would not explore for oil in any new
countries.

